# Using a Helmet Camera as a Chase Cam



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

damn there were some sick tricks in there...

vid came out pretty good, I especially like the way you shot that one kinked rail, like starting from the ground and following up to the rider


I use the gopro as a follow cam but my vids all have pretty terrible cinematography...

I got the gopro because I thought the image stabilization and picture quality were best (at least better than contour, didn't even know about drift at the time) would you agree? or do you think the drift vid quality is as good? Looks pretty cleary in this vid


----------



## baconzoo (Nov 12, 2010)

The GoPro and Drift are equals (except for the built in LCD and Remote with the Drift.)

At 720p the GoPro and Drift have a wider field of view than the Contour.

The MonoPod really helps stabilize the shot, I conscientiously move the monopod and camera to be as smooth as possible.


----------



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

Doesn't that monopod rattles? I have something similar and it got pretty annoying with the rattling noises. I use a clamp style lock trekking pole instead. It is a bit too big to put in pockets though...


----------



## baconzoo (Nov 12, 2010)

yusoweird said:


> Doesn't that monopod rattles?


 NO this one is tight. Yea I use a big one too (5 foot) In the second half of this video. It captures some interesting angles.


----------



## kneedeeppow (Apr 25, 2011)

baconzoo said:


> NO this one is tight. Yea I use a big one too (5 foot) In the second half of this video. It captures some interesting angles.


any links for these 5ft non rattly mono pods? i can only find short wobbly ones which stink out the shot with its wobblyness. which ones would you recommend?


----------



## baconzoo (Nov 12, 2010)

So this is the one I use: Amazon.com: Dynex DX-SW040 70" Digital Camcorder/Camera Monopod: Camera & Photo

Here is a shot of it collapsed. I broke off the rubber end that is supposed to stick into the ground and replaced it with a standard Drift Handle Bar Mount. I also have a Remote Handle Bar Mount on the larger fat end. It's sweet that I can boom the camera into a scene and remote start and stop from my fixed grip. Super-pipe video from Whistler dropping later today...


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Just to be clear, baconzoo, you recommend the Drift before the Gopro?


----------



## baconzoo (Nov 12, 2010)

Music Moves said:


> Just to be clear, baconzoo, you recommend the Drift before the Gopro?


I own a GoPro HD Hero, Contour 1080P, and 2 Drift HD170 Stealth cameras. I hardly ever use the Contour because of the 127* field of view and week battery life. The GoPro gets used more for Moto-X as I like the way you can articulate the camera on the side of a helmet. But for snowboarding, the Drift is the best choice hands down. The LCD and Remote are key features as well as a all-day battery that I never run out unless I'm doing a timelapse, but even then I just plug-in the USB power to AC plug. The Drift External Mic is clutch too.






also note a still image taken from video using the 5' monopod that was taken behind the crowd barrier.


----------



## baconzoo (Nov 12, 2010)

oh, the Super-pipe video that I'm working on is of skiers... duhh! I forgot that I had already edited the snowboarding one... It was a long and exhausting week at Telus. But I'm not complaining, as it was beyond epic in every regard.


----------



## kneedeeppow (Apr 25, 2011)

baconzoo said:


> So this is the one I use: Amazon.com: Dynex DX-SW040 70" Digital Camcorder/Camera Monopod: Camera & Photo
> 
> Here is a shot of it collapsed. I broke off the rubber end that is supposed to stick into the ground and replaced it with a standard Drift Handle Bar Mount. I also have a Remote Handle Bar Mount on the larger fat end. It's sweet that I can boom the camera into a scene and remote start and stop from my fixed grip. Super-pipe video from Whistler dropping later today...


cheers for the link:thumbsup: what do you use the handle bar mount at the handle end for?


----------



## baconzoo (Nov 12, 2010)

kneedeeppow said:


> cheers for the link:thumbsup: what do you use the handle bar mount at the handle end for?


 The Remote mount with the remote on the fat side, and the camera attached to the handle bar mount on the skinny side. (I used rolled duct tape to pad the handle bar mount to such a skinny pole)


----------



## kneedeeppow (Apr 25, 2011)

baconzoo said:


> The Remote mount with the remote on the fat side, and the camera attached to the handle bar mount on the skinny side. (I used rolled duct tape to pad the handle bar mount to such a skinny pole)


and that monopod doesnt wobble and is nice and stable at extension?


----------



## baconzoo (Nov 12, 2010)

kneedeeppow said:


> and that monopod doesnt wobble and is nice and stable at extension?


no wobble, stable as can be.


----------



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

kneedeeppow said:


> any links for these 5ft non rattly mono pods? i can only find short wobbly ones which stink out the shot with its wobblyness. which ones would you recommend?


Walmart has some for 12 bucks. Make sure they are the one that uses clamp friction lock and not the screw type lock. Here is a link with very detailed description.

http://www.trailspace.com/articles/trekking-poles-parts-explained.html

Internal locking mechanism = rattle
External locking mechanism = solid


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

Baconzoo, I've read that the Drift is water resistant... is there a waterproof housing (akin to the Gopro) available?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

The Clymb has Drift HD's on sale for $250 right now. Comes with an extra battery I believe. Music, I have no idea if there is a water proof case for the Drift or not. I can say that I am very pleased with mine. I had a few quirks to work out, I am also a helmet cam retard, so that didn't help. The video quality is great and it's rather easy to use. The remote is a huge plus for sure. If you are looking for a helmet cam, you could do much worse than the Drift.


----------



## baconzoo (Nov 12, 2010)

Yes, a waterproof case just came out. Should be available by next month.


----------



## Music Moves (Jan 23, 2009)

killclimbz said:


> *The Clymb has Drift HD's on sale** for $250 right now.* Comes with an extra battery I believe. Music, I have no idea if there is a water proof case for the Drift or not. I can say that I am very pleased with mine. I had a few quirks to work out, I am also a helmet cam retard, so that didn't help. The video quality is great and it's rather easy to use. The remote is a huge plus for sure. If you are looking for a helmet cam, you could do much worse than the Drift.


That's exactly why I came back to this thread, and yes, the remote is very appealing to me, as well as the battery life. I did note that they are including an extra battery and multiple mounts for that price. I don't know why I waited to buy but I'm happy I did and it appears that I'll be getting this now, especially because of the next reply...



baconzoo said:


> Yes, a waterproof case just came out. Should be available by next month.


Thanks for this, baconzoo. Trigger time...


----------



## Random Hero (Sep 30, 2008)

So no love for the vio?


----------



## baconzoo (Nov 12, 2010)

Random Hero said:


> So no love for the vio?


Never tried one because of the price tag and the wires. I can see where in some applications the wired approach would be better, but that's not for me.


----------

